# Specs for New K-3 Leaked



## pez (Oct 6, 2013)

Still APS-C, but the specs look great, if true...

*Pentax K-3 Specifications* ​
- 24 million pixel APS-C sensor,
- Low-pass filter effect based on SR system actuation (The effect selectable: strong, weak, OFF) 
- Astro tracer support(?)
- New AF unit SAFOX11. -3EV Supports. AF to take advantage of the color information of the photometric sensor 
- the focus point of the AF three points (25 cross point), center point 27 on the light of the corresponding F2.8 
- The continuous shooting 8.3 frames / second 
- Media SD card (SDXC , UHS-I compatible), dual slot 
- can save in RAW format HDR 
- newly developed viewfinder, redesigned optical system -. 100% field of view, 0.95x magnification 
- body adopts a magnesium alloy up and down and back and forth. Dustproof drip-proof. Cold performance of -10 ° C. 
- 200 000 cycle shutter durability 
- can work with smart phone i
- battery grip D-BG5


Read more at: Pentax K-3 Specifications - PentaxForums.com


----------



## jaomul (Oct 6, 2013)

Looks nice on paper. Pentax usually come up with the goods


----------



## pez (Oct 6, 2013)

I may have to have a yard sale...


----------



## Derrel (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow!  "100% field of view, 0.95x magnification "... that sound like one hell of a viewfinder....that's a VERY HIGH-magnification finder image!!! And 8.3 FPS...wow...that thing's gonna hum right along. RAW image saving on HDR is nice too.

The thing about PENTAX cameras, well, since the late 1960's at least, is that they are made for SHOOTERS. A Pentax is like a cheaper Nikon...lenses mount the same direction; the focusing ring turn is the same direction as Nikon. Nikon and Pentax share a number of similarities. The cameras from both companies have a little bit more old-fashioned, CAMERA-like ethos underlying the design choices;Pentax engineers their products to act like "cameras" SOny, and Canon design them as consumer electronics devices that take pictures. Pentax has long had the smartest, best exposure automation modes, and *the absolute best AUTO-ISO implementation*, far,far outsmarting Canon, with Nikon in second place. Pentax is like the Remington 870 Wingmaster of cameras....no B.S....the chit just... "works...and works right."


----------



## brunerww (Oct 7, 2013)

Looks competitive. As a video guy, I really like the headphone jack.  We'll have to see on image quality (for both stills and video).  They'll have a steep hill to climb to beat the D7100.


----------



## pez (Oct 8, 2013)

Here are the in-depth specs. The SR-based AA "filter" is an awesome feature. Apparently it uses the same Toshiba sensor as the D7100, albeit with completely different processing.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm sold!!! I going pentax!


----------



## pez (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh well, I just went temporarily (?) insane and preordered a K-3. ...


----------



## BlueCobalt (Oct 12, 2013)

ya i just saw this and i think im gonna have to get one.  i like the fact that there offering a 18-135mm lens instead of just the 18-55mm.  and there releasing a special edition? i think i will have to get the special


----------



## pez (Oct 12, 2013)

I would get the 18-135 for sure, if I didn't already have that range covered... tempting, though- it's a handy lens.


----------



## Victo (Oct 12, 2013)

yes, tempting


----------



## Patriot (Oct 12, 2013)

I think I'm just going to get the camera as the body only. I mostly want it for my olders lens. I will also get some AF pentax lens too.


----------



## pez (Oct 31, 2013)

The sensor turned out to be an updated Sony unit- which is fine by me. The Toshiba sensor has known banding problems that the Nikon crowd complains about. K-3 has shipped!


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 31, 2013)

pez said:


> Still APS-C, but the specs look great, if true...
> 
> *Pentax K-3 Specifications*
> - 24 million pixel APS-C sensor,
> ...



Pentax makes some nice equipment.. just not sure about their naming conventions though.  I mean what happens when they finally come out with the K-1 - do they stop making cameras?  Lol


----------



## pez (Oct 31, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> Pentax makes some nice equipment.. just not sure about their naming conventions though. I mean what happens when they finally come out with the K-1 - do they stop making cameras? Lol



Everyone is wondering that, lol. I wonder what they will call the new FF body that's due out soon...


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 1, 2013)

pez said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Pentax makes some nice equipment.. just not sure about their naming conventions though. I mean what happens when they finally come out with the K-1 - do they stop making cameras? Lol
> ...



I was talking to a a buddy of mine who shoots pentax, he insisted that when they get down to K-1 they will most likely switch letters, and the next one will be an L-30 or something along those lines.  So I told him I had the perfect ad for pentax.

"Pentax.  We make a fine camera.  We also enjoy Bingo"

He hung up on me.. lol


----------



## pez (Nov 3, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> pez said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



As long as they don't call it the K-Y, I'll be OK with it...


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 4, 2013)

pez said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > pez said:
> ...



But just imagine the sort of ads you could write for that.. lol


----------



## pez (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow, I wonder how I managed to put my response in there twice like that, lol. 

"The new, super-slick Pentax K-Y: it lasts as long as you do."


----------



## pez (Nov 5, 2013)

So, now that I've played with my new K-3 for a few hours, I already know I made the right decision when I compulsively ordered it. It's GRRREAT! AF is much faster. The VF is wonderful. Live View is vastly improved. Balance is a lot better. The controls are more ergonomically placed. The fit and finish is absolutely top-notch. And, _I can fit all my fingers on it_ without a battery grip! Money well spent!


----------



## jaomul (Nov 5, 2013)

pez said:


> So, now that I've played with my new K-3 for a few hours, I already know I made the right decision when I compulsively ordered it. It's GRRREAT! AF is much faster. The VF is wonderful. Live View is vastly improved. Balance is a lot better. The controls are more ergonomically placed. The fit and finish is absolutely top-notch. And, _I can fit all my fingers on it_ without a battery grip! Money well spent!



Good for you.  Enjoy


----------



## Judhjlie (Nov 22, 2013)

Pentax usually come up with the goods


----------



## pez (Dec 20, 2013)

There is a review/test of this camera in the current (January) PopPhoto, hidden on page 82.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 20, 2013)

pez said:


> There is a review/test of this camera in the current (January) PopPhoto, hidden on page 82.



I probably shouldn't read it. I just spent a bit of coin adding a new lens to my nikon setup and just shouldn't start daydreaming about getting another system at this stage lol

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## pez (Dec 20, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> pez said:
> 
> 
> > There is a review/test of this camera in the current (January) PopPhoto, hidden on page 82.
> ...



It's fairly comparable to the D7100, so I don't think you'll be too tempted, lol.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 20, 2013)

pez said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > pez said:
> ...




The 7100 will almost certainly be my next upgrade - especially now that I'm about to have at least a good start on a halfway decent collection of Nikon glass, but I have to admit I've been tempted to pick up a pentax at some point as well - probably not the wisest thing to do from a financial standpoint but I have some friends who shoot pentax and they are always raving about them.  I guess I look at it kind of like owning more than one car, they do basically the same thing but depending on my mood sometimes one is more fun to drive than the other for various reasons.   But that will most likely be quite a bit further down the road, once I've got my Nikon system setup to my liking.


----------



## pez (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm like that with motorcycles. Pentax has always gone down a somewhat different road from the big 2, and it seems that Ricoh is allowing this course to continue. I especially love the very fine all-metal Limited prime lenses (although there is the brand new 20-40mm Ltd zoom). These lenses are very compact (and therefore only moderately fast) and produce very nice images. I like a light, compact kit, which helps ensure that I actually have something other than my smart phone with me when a photo op crops up.


----------

